# 622 6.31 new this morning!



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I had my dishes upgraded to 1000.4, and when the receiver updated it guide, I checked the software, and there it was!

I hope it fixes all the bugs!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SingleAction said:


> I had my dishes upgraded to 1000.4, and when the receiver updated it guide, I checked the software, and there it was!
> 
> I hope it fixes all the bugs!


Let us pray......


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Well it's been 24 hours, and it has been flawless, haven't had to reset it once!

I was getting the black screen with/without sound, and when I FF through commercials, some times the picture would lock up, but it would keep going, and I had no idea when to stop it!

All gone


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

PLEASE....PLEASE.....PLEASE 
Let this be a fix for the ratio/PIP problem on tuner 2
:bowdown:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah has anyone checked that out?


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

So much for the fix!

I'm sorry to say that less then 3 days, and it's back to the way it was, black screen with sound, 2 times today and counting. UGH


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

The volume level when playing back a program is much lower than when watching "live" TV on my 622. I'm not sure when it started, but it's been happening for at least a week. Has anyone else noticed this?

-- Roger


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

jadebox said:


> The volume level when playing back a program is much lower than when watching "live" TV on my 622. I'm not sure when it started, but it's been happening for at least a week. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> -- Roger


I could hardly hear any recording last night. normal channels were ok. A reboot fixed the problem but the volume was a little still a little lower.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Side By Side PIP is not fixed cannot access it by pressing the Position button.

When I select TV Shows in Dish On Demand,Most Popular,select Done,it automatically goes to Search TV Shows.It did not do that before L631.

Had to do a Power button reset to reconnect to Dish On Demand.

Extended Guide with Picture barely shows the last channel(number 7) when paging up or down so it's of no use to me to try and use that Extended Guide with Picture.

Dish Online cannot refresh DVR through the website.

When highlighting a program in the guide there is no time run listed in the program's information,only when you press the info button do you see the time run listed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My 622 got the L6.31 software last night. I haven't played with it yet, so I don't know what's changed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Was checking the offerings on Dish on Demand,TV Shows,my VIP622 froze then rebooted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SingleAction said:


> I had my dishes upgraded to 1000.4, and when the receiver updated it guide, I checked the software, and there it was!
> 
> I hope it fixes all the bugs!


We already have a thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187135


----------

